# Plow headlights not working



## steveb92 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a 99 Dodge Ram 1500 with a MM1 2 plug setup. The parking lights work on the plow but headlights do not. I do notice the relays click when I plug and unplug the cable. After the unplugging the parking light no longer work and my dash light are now out. Not sure what the isue could be. If a part is needed where can one be purchased. Thanks.


----------



## Sonic Buzz (Oct 30, 2009)

did u check fuses


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

New install or existing ?


----------



## steveb92 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

This is an existing install and I did check the fuses, all look good but will double check later today. I noticed the relays have alot of corosion on them so I tried to clean the an dbroke 1 tab(go figure) so I will have to replace at least one of those, or just plow during the daytime.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Replace them all to eliminate the relays. There is a way to test them if your so inclined...

My other thought is...where did you get your light harness for the truck?


----------



## steveb92 (Dec 10, 2009)

This was in the truck when I got it, worked fine last winter but sat most the year with minimal use. Do you know where I can buy new relay's?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

steveb92;898752 said:


> This was in the truck when I got it, worked fine last winter but sat most the year with minimal use. Do you know where I can buy new relay's?


Oh yeah, I don't know what I was thinking, you already said that.

Relays...Napa, any auto parts store.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you tried new bulbs? 
If yes do the truck headlights work?


----------



## steveb92 (Dec 10, 2009)

truck head lights work as soon as I unplug the plow??


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

To clarify.... The 29400-2 is what you have. or more specifically 29499, here is the excerpt


----------



## steveb92 (Dec 10, 2009)

Really good questions I will check after work not to sure.


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm having basically the same problem with my Boss 7'6" super duty on a '96 Ram 2500. The plow was installed a couple months ago and the plow lights worked until (of course) two nights ago when I needed to go plow snow. My truck lights have been acting up here and there but some jiggling on the on off switch would turn them on usually. By the end of the night, only amber lights were working on the truck or plow. I replaced the truck on off switch and the wiring harness, which was fried. The truck lights now work fine and I was hoping that would fix the plow light problem but the amber lights are still all that work on the plow. Any ideas??? I'm pretty good with mechanical issues but wiring problems still confuse me a bit.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

SamWJones13;901092 said:


> I'm having basically the same problem with my Boss 7'6" super duty on a '96 Ram 2500. The plow was installed a couple months ago and the plow lights worked until (of course) two nights ago when I needed to go plow snow. My truck lights have been acting up here and there but some jiggling on the on off switch would turn them on usually. By the end of the night, only amber lights were working on the truck or plow. I replaced the truck on off switch and the wiring harness, which was fried. The truck lights now work fine and I was hoping that would fix the plow light problem but the amber lights are still all that work on the plow. Any ideas??? I'm pretty good with mechanical issues but wiring problems still confuse me a bit.


Yes....I have an idea. Go start your own thread in the BOSS section. That way when others come through this thread in the future to try an correct there similar issues with there similar plows, there not going to get confused and sidetracked onto other issues...especially were your talking about a totally different plow.

You'll also get alot more product specific help there as well.


----------

